# Flourite or Eco-Complete?



## Carlos1583 (Jul 7, 2006)

Which of the 2 substrates would you recommend for an established tank with plants ranging from swords, moneywart, microsword, crypts, wisteria, ambulia, and jungle val. It is a 20 gallon high with 65W CF. I've heard good things about both and I'm leaning towards the eco-complete but I'm open to suggestions. Thanks.


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

Both will do great for your tank. I lean towards eco complete for the color which is basically the only difference. You'll need about 2 bags for your tank.

-John N.


----------



## yoink (Aug 31, 2005)

I've got both and they both do a good job of growing plants. Eco is better looking and easier to plant in.


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

Eco is also less messy, no rinsing required.


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

Yea got both, they don't grow plants better than each other but I like the black substrate a little more so eco is good. Color choice is pretty much the only difference.

You might also try looking for blasting sand, its called "black beauty blasting sand" and blasting supply companies carry it. It is black and about the same grain as eco, but it costs much less, 12$ for 100 lbs, vs 20something pet 15lb for eco. You might phone up a local painter and ask him where he gets his blasting supplies from.


----------



## Jimbo205 (Feb 2, 2006)

> its called "black beauty blasting sand" and blasting supply companies carry it.


Zapins, that is one of the best tips I have heard in a while. Thank you.

Someone should create a sticky for gold nuggets like that. 
I have no clue what one would call that thread. Bargain Supplies?

I tend towards Seachem Flourite or Seachem Onyx not just because I think they are good products, but because I think their website & customer support are both excellent.

Of course it is always fun to experiment.


----------



## SkinniMini (Mar 26, 2006)

I have both in my 2 tanks, & am probably one of the few people that prefer the look of the Flourite..
I have the Eco complete in my 15 high & have never been happy with the look of that tank, I think the black makes it look too "cold", but the Flourite in my 20 looks warmer & more inviting, a little more natural.


----------



## xcooperx (Jun 24, 2006)

I have both on my tanks, and they are doing a great job on my plants, the difference is, flourite needs to be rinsed and eco-complete is no need of rinse and its easy to plant with eco, but both are doing the job when it comes to plant.


----------



## Carlos1583 (Jul 7, 2006)

Thanks for all the tips. I'm also looking into AS amazonia. In fact, I'm leaning towards that quite a bit. I live about 1 1/2 hours from Houston and I could go to the ADA store. I've never heard of blasting sand before...is it easy to deal with? I've heard sand is a bit difficult to take care of...with the anaerobic pockets and such. Does anyone have pics of their tanks using it? Thanks again...


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

Mr. T-Bone used Black Beauty Blasting Sand.

And

Mr. Eklikwhoa used tahittan black sand.

I wouldn't worry with anaerobic pockets. As long as there's some stirring or shifting of the sand with a stick about once a month, you probably won't have a problem.

-John N.


----------

